# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Hạnh phúc khi cuộc đời là những chuyến đi

## Alyaj

*Độc giả Nguyễn Anh Tú là một sinh viên có niềm đam mê với những chuyến đi xa, và thường ghi lại những khoảnh khắc đẹp dưới dưới ống kính máy film.*

Con đường vốn sinh ra không có đầu và không có cuối.

Con đường vốn không tự sinh ra mà người ta đi mãi thì thành đường thôi.

Cuộc đời như một dòng sông và các con sông đều chảy đổ ra biển.

Hạnh phúc khi cuộc đời là những chuyến đi.

Nếu một ngày bạn thấy cuộc sống xô bồ quá, trôi nhanh quá, sống gấp quá thì hãy chầm chậm lại nhé để hòa mình vào một chuyến đi, ngọt ngào và nhẹ nhàng để mỗi tháng ngày trôi đi không vô nghĩa để thấy yêu cuộc sống này hơn, yêu đất mẹ Việt Nam nhiều hơn.

Mãi mãi tôi hiểu một điều Tôi Yêu Cuộc Sống Quanh Tôi, Tôi Yêu Quê Hương Mình Việt Nam.

Sẽ vẫn đi

Sẽ tiêu đến đồng tiền cuối cùng

Sẽ sống như mình muốn

Sẽ đi để thấy những ánh mắt trẻ thơ vùng cao

Để thấy nghèo khổ

Để thấm thía

Để thấy những thác nước cuồn cuộn chảy

Để thấy núi cao vực sâu

Để thấy những dòng sông và những cao nguyên rộng lớn

Để sống tuổi trẻ thật đẹp

Những bức ảnh dưới đây được tôi chụp bằng camera Hasselblad 500C, Yashica Mat 124G, Pentax MX, Nikhôngn FM2n.












_Nguồn: Nguyễn Anh Tú @ Zing_

----------


## Alyaj



----------

